# New Braunfels



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Took these is New Braunfels today. I didn't see a sign on the building but I assume it is a gift shop of some kind. They must have spent days decorating.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice!! They did a heck of a job. Good job on the last one.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pretty


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Not a gift shop it's a personal residence on San Antonio st.


----------

